
Harbour Air completes world's first electric aircraft test flight - vinnyglennon
https://vancouverisland.ctvnews.ca/mobile/harbour-air-completes-world-s-first-electric-aircraft-test-flight-1.4723636
======
bradknowles
Uh, first commercial aircraft electric test flight.

There are plenty of custom experimental electric airplanes that have already
flown with humans on board, but so far as I know none of them have been
standard commercial general aviation aircraft that are outfitted with high
power electric motors and batteries.

